# Skinny froglet



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

Froglet number 2 hasn't been eating for some time now, and is getting skinny. I'm assuming I should quarantine him?
he's not showing interest in flies

The first picture is froglet number 1, healthy little thing, and the second is of froglet number 2. You can see the size difference, adn the final picture is again, of number 1


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Have you tried putting a piece of banana in there to keep the flies in one place? Might try that to see if it makes it easier for skinny frog to feed. Otherwise, I would try putting him in a separate container to see if he fattens up with no competition for food.

It's also possible that he has parasites. Do a search on 'fecal' to see how to go about testing.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I would say put him in a tank all by himself with a feeding station in it. I am having the exact with my female citronella, she was getting very skinny, so I put her in a tank by herself with a piece of banana in there, and she is doing really good now, starting to fatten up nicely.


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

i have qurantined him in a tub by himself. Sorry about the blurry pics. he has leaf litter and a feeding station. We'll see how he does.

As for the 10 gallon, where he was housed with the other froglet, I'm adding leaf litter and feeding stations, and I'll keep feeding stations 24/7 if/when he goes back in.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Looks good. You should be able to keep a close eye on him in there.


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

Thank you

I can and I will. I hope he gets better
In the meantime, I'm adjusting his tank


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

Okay, so the little guy drowned in the water in his qurantine tank  i messed up... I really should've seen that... my whole week has been nuts with stuff so i guess it was stress and lack of sleep..?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Sorry to hear about that. How deep was the water?


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. I don't think he drowned though. He probably just died in the water


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

Possibly, jeffr.

The water depth was a little under an inch

perhaps he was too weak to get out of the water? He didn't move much


----------



## goku (Nov 11, 2009)

As far as I can see in the picture, it could be an sls syndrom. Maybe not the worst case of it, but the hole thing makes the frog being weak and small


----------



## goku (Nov 11, 2009)

dendro-dude said:


> Possibly, jeffr.
> 
> The water depth was a little under an inch
> 
> perhaps he was too weak to get out of the water? He didn't move much


sls froglets have problems to move, they tend to be very static and apathetic. Perhaps this was your case


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

I had considered that as well  I just wasn't sure of the signs.

The othe froglet is fat and looks healthy enough.

I'm not sure if sls is contagious? The froglets were together for a few weeks and the now dead froglet showed illness on tuesday and I moved him out yesterday


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

jeffr said:


> Sorry to hear that. I don't think he drowned though. He probably just died in the water


I tend to agree...it was shallow enough with enough places for him to climb up out of the water easily. Frogs tend to soak when they are sick it seems, but then often die there in the water if they don't get better. Even a skinny but otherwise healthy froglet should have been able to get itself out of that pond easily. He was thin, but I've seen worse. My guess is the wasting was just a symptom of a larger problem. I would not use that tank or any of the material from that tank in another until its been cleaned with a bleach solution. You might wanna have fecals run on your other animals just to be safe.


----------



## goku (Nov 11, 2009)

dendro-dude said:


> I had considered that as well  I just wasn't sure of the signs.
> 
> The othe froglet is fat and looks healthy enough.
> 
> I'm not sure if sls is contagious? The froglets were together for a few weeks and the now dead froglet showed illness on tuesday and I moved him out yesterday



sls is not contaigious, and it can happen in the same clutch with healthy other frogs. When did this frog go out of water? the froglets tend to be small and the legs tend to be skinny, from the point of not holding the frog untill being able to it, but still not looking good. Some of them can make it out of water, but tend to be fragile and small, and die sooner than later. If your frog was healthy before, agile and able to move right, then you should consider another sickness. If the frog looked already fragile and apathetic from the beggining, it could be sls.


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

The live froglet now, is fat and healthy, FYI. And I'll see abotu cleaning out the tank.

I do not know when any of the froglets came oow. i forget to ask Tom, both reptile show visits were a little crazy. Annyway. I'm looking through pictures of the now dead froglet and i'll get back to you on whether he looked sick or healthy in the begginning


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

From these pictures, he looks okay, but not bouncing healthy.

Opinions?


----------



## goku (Nov 11, 2009)

mmm..hard to see with this pictures, but the front legs look quite skinny even for a young froglet. Was she active from the beggining?
by the way, next time, I would suggest that you should try to get more grown frogs. It's always very risky to purchase that small frogs in a fair, specially tinctorius froglets tend to be quite delicate. I would say that they are hardly 3 months old with this picture. I am not buying frogs younger than that, I would say that the minimal sure aging should be around 4-5 months

regards!


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

I cannot say how active he/she was. 

Yes, i wouldn't have gotten froglets at all. However, the decision was not mine, and now I'm trying to raise them.


----------



## goku (Nov 11, 2009)

dendro-dude said:


> I cannot say how active he/she was.
> 
> Yes, i wouldn't have gotten froglets at all. However, the decision was not mine, and now I'm trying to raise them.


no regrets, of course! it's just that I've seen many times froglets offered in fairs that should really not be there, and as costumers we tend to think that if they are there, it's because they are ready to be selled (I did that mistake also!). Good luck with the second one, at least she looks very healthy!

bye!


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

Of Course  Learn as you go along, right?

Tom did mention in one of his dicussions with me, that he offers relatively young frogs. So I was a little doubtful about that  

Well, I'm gonna try to raise this one. See about cleaning the tank and We'll see what to do about more frogs and what not


----------

